

Show HN: My super simple news reader - peter_l_downs
http://headliner-peterldowns.dotcloud.com

======
simon
I like it, but I'm a minimalist kind of guy in my reading (formatting)
preferences anyway. Is there an option for selecting sites? I didn't see one.

~~~
peter_l_downs
Minimalism was the idea! Glad you like it. Right now there's no option for
selecting sites, but I'm planning on adding one. What sites do you read?
Currently supports Hacker News, NYTimes, NPR, Associated Press, and The New
Yorker.

------
jayliew
Good programming exercise :)

~~~
peter_l_downs
Yeah, I needed a side project to keep me busy :)

